# 62-64 impala frame swap



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

does a 62 4dr frame fit a 2dr ,if so does it fit any other years ,i have a 62 4dr want to reinforce frame but not use 4dr impala but not sure if it will fit any 2dr impalas


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

yes 4dr frame will fit 2 dr


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

thanx again dont want to do alot of work for nothing


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

what about the years not to sure what year car my friend is interested in but i know it will be 62-64


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Aug 2 2009, 04:17 PM~14653641
> *what about the years not  to sure what year car my friend is interested in but i know it will be 62-64
> *


61-4 are the same...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

this is becoming a monthly question..topcs shpuld be pinned or a ref section,....


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

the following frames will interchange american or canadian built:

61-64 Bel Air
61-64 Biscayne
61-64 Impala


correct me if I am wrong... :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 3 2009, 07:33 AM~14658162
> *this is becoming a monthly question..topcs shpuld be pinned or a ref section,....
> *


x2


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ked O.P._@Aug 3 2009, 07:56 PM~14664658
> *the following frames will interchange american or canadian built:
> 
> 61-64 Bel Air
> ...


NOW A QUESTION NOT ABOUT FRAMES.
DO THESE SAME YEARS FLOORS OF A 4DR FIT TO A 2DR. ALL OF IT?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Aug 9 2009, 05:55 PM~14718791
> *NOW A QUESTION NOT ABOUT FRAMES.
> DO THESE SAME YEARS FLOORS OF A 4DR FIT TO A 2DR. ALL OF IT?
> *


yes


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

good i went and picked up a 63 4dr...
got a hell of a deal... now i got every thing i need for my 2dr.
and some extra parts


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Aug 12 2009, 09:30 PM~14752113
> *good i went and picked up a 63 4dr...
> got a hell of a deal...  now i got every thing i need for my 2dr.
> and some extra parts
> *


best way to do it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

:biggrin: FUCKIN A IM EXCITED TO IM STRIPPING A 4DR 64 TO THE FRAME NOW AND IM GOING TO WRAP AND MOLD IT AND PUT IT UNDER MY TRE.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 13 2009, 10:21 AM~14756763
> *:biggrin: FUCKIN A IM EXCITED TO IM STRIPPING A 4DR 64 TO THE FRAME NOW AND IM GOING TO WRAP AND MOLD IT AND PUT IT UNDER MY TRE.
> *


 :h5: 
PRETTY MUCH WHAT IM DOING.
i got 2 rolling chassis frames now.
one gets powder coated, frame, arms. ect.
other gets paint and chrome.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

pics of the new donor.. hate to cut her up she would make a good daily but she is going to a better place. my 2dr


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

damn that hoe is clean\

wtf is that at the btm of the fenders?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 21 2009, 05:24 AM~14836365
> *damn that hoe is clean\
> 
> wtf is that at the btm of the fenders?
> *


yes. my hoe is clean. to bad she gettin raped, trained, sliced and diced.


bottom of fender: sticker / american flag


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Aug 20 2009, 08:48 PM~14834706
> *pics of the new donor.. hate to cut her up she would make a good daily  but she is going to a better place. my 2dr
> 
> 
> ...


I think I got the twin to your shit!! I hate cuttin it up too. But my SS has to get built sometime!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup, 4 doors are excellent parts cars.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Soooooooooo..these frames are the same on wagons too???????????????/ :dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 3 2009, 10:33 AM~14658162
> *this is becoming a monthly question..topcs shpuld be pinned or a ref section,....
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 3 2009, 11:55 PM~14977593
> *Soooooooooo..these frames are the same on wagons too???????????????/ :dunno:
> *


ah huevo

61-4 on wagons the railing arm mounts are the one that give it a heigher height, all else uses the yop holes.


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

1959 to 1964 will work


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Sep 27 2009, 06:43 PM~15201091
> *1959 to 1964 will work
> *


huh


----------

